# DIY Gecko Rack



## KREPS2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have decided i am going to try and build my first ever Gecko Rack for Smooth Knob Tailed Geckos.
I was just wondering if any can tell me excatly what i might need. Or is their a good guide out their i can possibly follow??
And what are the best tubs to use.

Cheers
Kyle


----------

